# Help! Is my fish prego??



## mrsjones (Jul 2, 2009)

I bought these fish at the same time.. one is HUGE and I think she is prego and I have no clue what to do! I bought a seperation tank that fits inside the tank it's small. Help please!


----------



## nedla (Jun 4, 2009)

This is a platy right? If so look for a dark spot (gravid spot) just above the anal fin. I don't see it in the pics provided. It may look like a shadow at first then get darker until it's black.
If it's a live bearer and has been exposed to a male in the last few months, it is highly likely that she is pregnant. And if you have a male, expect to happen again.


----------



## ohhmgeitsbri (Jun 4, 2009)

my platy did not get gravid spot. she does look very pregant!

the seperation tank is very stressful on the mom!

i have a small 2.5 gallon tank with a light, heater, and filter (i put some panty hose on the filter so they wouldent get sucked up). i added alot of hiding places so the mom wouldent eat the fry, the mom droped her fry and i took her out and put her back in her tank

it costs some money but is well worth it because your fry will be heathy and your mom wont be as stressed! good luck


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

looks pregnant to me


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

Mrs Jones,

yes. you fish does look extremly prego. however, just to make sure, are you noticing any of her scales sticking out? if the answer is no, then there is nothing to worry about. i like both Nedla and pumpkin's ideas. 

I wouldnt really suggest a "sepratation" tank, which is called a breeder trap. those things freak the fish out and can lead to the death of your fish. 

If you are unable to get a tank running soon, i suggest you leave her be in the tank, provide a lot of hiding places and hope the fry survive.

Keep an eye on her. she can drop anytime.

All the best.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Unless you have ability to set up a decent sized fry tank, like a 5g or larger, I would suggest that you let her drop her fry and let nature takes its course. Most of the fry will likely be eaten, which is probably the best outcome if you don't have plenty of extra space set aside from them. Don't worry. They are platys. They will keep having babies every few months, so you can keep some fry down the line if you are able to set up another tank at some point.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

About how many times can a platy drop before you notice a degredation in the health and quality of the fry?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

one fertilization can produce upto 3 batches of fry tosh. they are capable of having fry every 45 days, subjective to water condition and temperature.

degradation of health depends on the lieneage of the fish. if there is way to much in breeding, the 1st batch of fry it self would be "bad" so to speak.


----------



## midget sucker (Aug 10, 2009)

my red wag tail platy has a wierd spot near its anal fin, the spot is small, is it the gravid spot


----------

